# Urgent! FLR (M) Online Application Questions



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello again! 

I'm so sorry for another forum post so soon, but I'm just on the finishing touches of the application, and I just want to review some of my last minute nitpicks for these particular questions before I submit. I have already written the answers I would give for these questions and just would like some feedback. Please if you can even answer one of the questions I would be very grateful, I'm very much done except for these, even including documents, and would like to submit online tomorrow.

Anyway, it's mostly the questions asking about you going back/what affects deportation would have on your life but I have some other questions as well, all listed below:


*Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country? (of course referring to my home country.)*

Yes - It would be troublesome because it would not only interrupt my family life and force me to rebuild my life (find a new house, job, car), but for a time it would interrupt my mother's as well until I could find my own residence as I have no property in the United States of my own.


*Could you and your partner live together outside the UK if necessary? Please explain why you and your partner cannot live together outside the UK.*

No - My husband and I have lived together and sought to build a life together here in the UK. We live together and share the responsibility of both a tenancy agreement, joint bills, and a joint bank account, and my husband is set to start his career this September and could not move outside the UK and maintain that job.


*Would any of your other family members be affected if your application was refused?*

Yes - I would have to burden my mother, who is 63, until I could possibly find another job, a car, a place to live, all of which would ideally be temporary until I could get back to my husband.


*Do you have any other reasons for wanting to stay in the UK?*

Yes - My husband and I are looking forward to establishing a family within the next year or two, and it would be very difficult to establish a family, or maintain a family established, if we are not together in the UK. It is very important to us to raise our children here.


*Other Questions:*





My married name is the main name on the application, as that is what my BRP and Passport as listed under. Therefore, I put my maiden name under other names I've been known by. Even so I have the following questions:

_*Why have you been known by another name*_? I want to put because of marriage even though this is my maiden name, is that fine?

_*If you legally changed your name, when?*_ I'm not sure what date to list here - I don't want to put my wedding day as I only recently changed my name on my Passport and BRP and haven't gone by my married name at all until recently, BUT other than those two forms of ID I haven't yet been able to change over my information on my accounts, so I'm not very sure. Should I put the date of issue on my most recent BRP?

_*Do you and your partner have any shared financial responsibilities? *_

Of course we do, but they fluctuate. I can list what we do at this moment, so I was wondering if something like the following would suffice: 
'We pay rent out of his account at a rate of XXX per month and the rest of the bills 
(water, electric, council tax, phones, everything else) come out of the joint account. The rates of these vary and the time periods of pay vary, but they are usually
billed either monthly or every 3-4 months, with prices ranging from XX to XXX.'

_*Where have you lived together?*_I can only fit one past address on here, but when we started living together on the fiance visa it was at his parent's house for about 2 months. Do I need to note this?

And lastly, one question not necessarily pertaining to my application but to my documents.

I got my Employer Letter today, and everything is great but I was thinking as I was editing my application about the Gross Annual Income. My Letter reads ' Since April 2019, ____ has earned 8.21 per hour with a Gross Annual Salary of 14162.38 until April 2020, when her pay was raised to 8.72 per hour making her Gross Annual Salary to date at week 17 4158.49'

My question is, does the second Gross Annual Salary they write on the letter (the one reflected just what I have earned up to week 17) have to match my Gross Annual salary estimate which I calculated for the financial part of my application, or is this fine as is?

Anyway, sorry for the long string of questions and for posting again so soon and for the urgent nature of these questions, any help is very VERY much appreciated!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

_Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country? (of course referring to my home country.)_

In all honesty you cannot say that moving back to the US would be difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life. (If you came from Afghanistan I would say that your husband would probably have difficulty integrating or establishing a life). 
Saying No is not going to affect your application if all requirements are met.


----------



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

For "shared financial responsibilities" I listed whatever is in both my and my wife's name, regardless of which bank account payments actually come out of. After all we're both considered liable for rent and bills in both names regardless of whether only one of us has historically been paying for something. 

Pretty sure they don't need to know about the cost of or time between bills.


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

Crawford said:


> _Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country? (of course referring to my home country.)_
> 
> In all honesty you cannot say that moving back to the US would be difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life. (If you came from Afghanistan I would say that your husband would probably have difficulty integrating or establishing a life).
> Saying No is not going to affect your application if all requirements are met.


Fair enough, thank you for the feedback on that. When it comes to the other answers for the questions are they alright? I instinctively want to say it would always be troublesome even if it wouldn't be in comparison with other people's situations.


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

ca4uk said:


> For "shared financial responsibilities" I listed whatever is in both my and my wife's name, regardless of which bank account payments actually come out of. After all we're both considered liable for rent and bills in both names regardless of whether only one of us has historically been paying for something.
> 
> Pretty sure they don't need to know about the cost of or time between bills.


It does actually ask me to list the amount I pay for them 'Please list your shared financial responsibilities and how much you each pay each month', but I'll edit to just mention the amounts and what we pay without being too detailed then. Thank you!


----------



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, Ok. Apologies, I was never asked such a thing but questions may have changed since.


----------



## thelittlestmiju (Jun 5, 2015)

ca4uk said:


> Oh, Ok. Apologies, I was never asked such a thing but questions may have changed since.


Oh no worries at all!  These questions seem to change rather regularly, these are a bit different to my last FLR (M) so I just like double checking a bit before clicking enter, even if a lot of what I ask is obvious. Again, thanks for your input!!


----------



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

> _*Where have you lived together?*_I can only fit one past address on here, but when we started living together on the fiance visa it was at his parent's house for about 2 months. Do I need to note this?


I too am quite confused about this question. This is my second FLR(M) and my spouse and I have lived at 3 addresses since I moved to UK. The wording of this question is confusing, and there is only 1 slot for 1 address. Don't know whether to enter our oldest address, or newest one.


----------

